# Wilderness System 14 vs Perception Search 15



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Goin' nuts. I've seen the WS 14 and the Perception 13. Not a huge diference in layout or price. Like the idea of a 14/15. Same parent company owns them. Any other comments or suggestions as I look at one or the other?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd take a look at the Heritage Redfish 14 as well.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Try before you buy !!!!!!

I was very interested in a redfish 14 till i demoed one, tried the Ride 135 and a few months later, bought one !

Pay attention to the reviews, but don't forget, the most important review is YOURS !!!


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Tried most all of 'em. Wanted to get an opinion from others regarding layout, perofrmance, etc...


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Any comments out there on the Manta 14? I will be mostly bay and open ocean. Lakes at times butif I rig for open water, lakes will be easily covered. Thanks! I'll post pics of my fully rigged Kingfish soon. Im ready to upgrade already!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

check out these sites

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/default.asp

http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, made up my mind and my new kayak is on it's way!!! Ocean Kayak Trident 15. Pic's coming as soon as my kayak does! If this is anything like the details it will be one kick a$$ fishing yak!!!!:bowdown


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! See ya on the water!!


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Running into some hiccups getting it now. I am borrowing "Oceans" test model next weekend. I'll let you all know how it goes. Bill


----------

